# Нестабильность шейных позвонков



## Владимир О (7 Фев 2007)

Здравствуйте! У моей жены с начала января  появилось состояние головокружения. Обратилась к неврологу были назначины лекарства мексидол, бетасерк, танакан. 

Сделала ренген шейного отдела позвоночника, остеохондроз 2 степени с нарушением систалической и динамической функцией, артроз сустава Креовелье, спондилоартроз. 

Прошёл месяц, головокружение стало меньше, но всё равно есть. В анамнезе микропролактинома. Сейчас доктор назначила капельницы кавинтон, пирацетам, никотиновая кислота. Бывает низкое давление 105-80. 

Может ли из-за капельниц ещё больше снизится давление? Какие процедуры можно проводить при нестабильности шейных позвонков? (мануальная терапия, массаж, иглорефлексотерапия)


----------



## Зануда999 (7 Мар 2007)

Знакомая ситуация, что на счет того, что назначили от головокружений, так пирацетам нифига не помагает, он только усиливает кровоснабжение мозга, но с головокружениями не помогает, мне помог трентал, очень хороший препарат, сразу чувствуешь с него эффект, а никотиновая кислота вообще ерунда, мне она не помогала вообще никак.


----------



## Helen (8 Мар 2007)

Владимир О написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! У моей жены с начала января  появилось состояние головокружения. Обратилась к неврологу были назначины лекарства мексидол, бетасерк, танакан.
> 
> Сделала ренген шейного отдела позвоночника, остеохондроз 2 степени с нарушением систалической и динамической функцией, артроз сустава Креовелье, спондилоартроз.



А какой возраст у Вашей жены? Проводилось ли еще какое-либо исследование обследование (сосудов шеи)? Клинический анализ крови (гемоглобин какой)? Повышение давления тоже бывают?

Добавлено через 2 минуты 


Владимир О написал(а):


> В анамнезе микропролактинома. Сейчас доктор назначила капельницы кавинтон, пирацетам, никотиновая кислота. Бывает низкое давление 105-80.
> 
> Может ли из-за капельниц ещё больше снизится давление? Какие процедуры можно проводить при нестабильности шейных позвонков? (мануальная терапия, массаж, иглорефлексотерапия)



Когда проверяли гормоны по поводу пролактиномы?

Значительного снижения АД при проведении описанного Вами курса обычно не наблюдается, а если и встречается, то воссстанавливается самостоятельно.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (8 Мар 2007)

Согласна с Hellen, необходимо произвести еще такое исследование - УЗДГ МАГ или триплекс сосудов шеи для выявления атеросклеротических бляшек. Теперь по-русски. Эти методы используются для того, чтобы посмотреть сосуды, которые кровоснабжают "голову" - возможно внутри какая-то бляшечка сидит, которая нарушает кровоток. Так чаще бывает после 50-ти, но в последнее время все чаще и чаще и у пациентов помоложе.


----------



## Владимир О (20 Апр 2007)

Приветствую! По данным УЗДГ б/ц артерий-сонные артерии без признаков стеноза. Подключичные артерии имеют магистральный кровоток. Позвоночные артерии имеют достаточный кровоток, симметричны. Повороты головы на кровоток не влияют. Надблоковые артерии имеют антеградный кровоток, компрессионные пробы прошли правильно.

По данным ТКДГ-СМА симметричны. Слева КО=1,3 при компрессии ОСА кровоток по СМА снижается на 57%, справа КО=1,33 при компрессии ОСА кровоток СМА снижается на 52%(цереброваскулярная реактивность сохранена) ПМА имеют антеградный кровотое, ПСоА работает. ЗМА симметричны, ЗСоА функционально активны. ОА и ПА имеют достаточный кровоток.

Возраст 33 года
Начали обследования, по причине постоянных головокружений.
Кроме УЗДГ, сделали МРТ. МР картина головного мозга -без очаговых и дифузных изменений. Мр АГ картина визуализированных сосудов -без видимой патологии. Невропатолог назначала капельницы никотиновая кислота, кавинтон, пирацетам. Через две недели кавинтон, пирацетам, актовигин, мальгамму. 

После капельниц становится лучше, но через две недели опять всё возращается. Делала иглоукалование, результата никакого. Делала кардиограмму. Ренген ш. отдела поз. Остеохондроз 2 ст с нарушением систолической и динамической функцией, артроз сустава Креовелье, спондилоартроз шейного отдела позвоночника.  Доктор ничего с шейным отделом не назначает, говорит если это поз-ик, то сосудистые препараты должны помочь. Пила бетасерк, танакан, мексидол. Результата нет.Делаю зарядку для шеи. 

Я в отчаинье уже три месяца, как начала кружиться голова и улучшений нет. Делала анализы на гормоны щитовидной железы, ходила к эндокринологу всё в норме. Что делать? Неужели такое может происходить от шейного отдела? как можно изменить ситуацию?


----------



## Helen (20 Апр 2007)

А где Вы обследуетесь и наблюдаетесь?


----------



## Владимир О (21 Апр 2007)

Сначала я ходила в районную пол-ку, сделала рентген шейного отдела, уколы актовегина. Всё остальное я проходила в 122 МСЧ.

С уважением Ольга О.


----------



## Jelena (3 Авг 2007)

Я с такой же проблемой уже 2 года мучаюсь.


----------

